# Tracheal mite signs - how best to treat?



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

what do u mean by signs of tracheal mites? i put spearmint in my grease patties and leave them in the hives all the time to keep trach mites at bay.i ask about the signs to make sure its not from varroa.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you suspect tracheal mites then have it verified by the Beltsville Bee Lab.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

mrqb said:


> what do u mean by signs of tracheal mites? i put spearmint in my grease patties and leave them in the hives all the time to keep trach mites at bay.i ask about the signs to make sure its not from varroa.


 A few bees crawling on ground unable to fly, and one set of wings is angled to the side giving them a 'k' appearance. I have not been using grease patties. I will apply some in the hive tonight.

-Lori


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

I guess this is something I must keep in check by using grease patties, essential oils in sugar syrup, and once in awhile using menthol crystals.

Is this correct?

-Lori


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The following information can be useful.
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/PDFs/AGRS116.pdf


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

TheRatLover said:


> I guess this is something I must keep in check by using grease patties, essential oils in sugar syrup, and once in awhile using menthol crystals.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> -Lori


Menthol crystals are a waste of time and money.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

RatLover,

What you describe sounds more like varroa. You can treat with MAQ's and in doing so you will treat for both mites at the same time.

Best of luck.


----------



## dfortune (Aug 10, 2012)

Some of us in florida dont treat for tracheal mites cause the winters are so short. Don't know how long your winters are there but i suspect they're similar to florida's. Then again it can never hurt to treat with grease patties.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Hokie Bee Daddy said:


> RatLover,
> 
> What you describe sounds more like varroa. You can treat with MAQ's and in doing so you will treat for both mites at the same time.
> 
> Best of luck.



Not sure what MAQ's is...maybe you can clarify for me?

FYI, one hive that has these symptoms was barren of brood at the end of July and re-queened. Wouldn't the varroa mites be less in this hive due to this occurrence?


We have short winters. I will feed grease patties and essential oils in sugar syrup. Hopefully this helps. If not, and the hives don't make it, I can try again next Spring.

-Lori


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MAQS= Miteaway Quick Strips


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Hokie Bee Daddy said:


> RatLover,
> 
> What you describe sounds more like varroa. You can treat with MAQ's and in doing so you will treat for both mites at the same time.
> 
> Best of luck.


 I just ordered the MAQ's from Mann Lake. I understand that the deformed bees could mean Varroa, so like you said, I'd better play it safe and treat for both mites. Thank you for your help!


----------

